# كيف يأكل الانسان خثى البقر



## Jesus Boy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال فى سفر حزقيال الاصحاح الرابع 
*وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكاً مِنَ *
*الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ *
*الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ". 13وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: "هَكَذَا *
*...يَأْكُلُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ خُبْزَهُمُ النَّجِسَ *
*بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَطْرُدُهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ". 14فَقُلْتُ: "آهِ يَا *
*سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ, هَا نَفْسِي لَمْ تَتَنَجَّسْ. وَمِنْ صِبَايَ إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ *
*آكُلْ مِيتَةً أَوْ فَرِيسَةً, وَلاَ دَخَلَ فَمِي لَحْمٌ نَجِسٌ". 15فَقَالَ لِي: *
*"اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ جَعَلْتُ لَكَ خِثْيَ الْبَقَرِ بَدَلَ خُرْءِ *
*الإِنْسَانِ فَتَصْنَعُ خُبْزَكَ عَلَيْهِ".*


لم افهم الرد على هذه الشبهة فى المنتدى برجاء التوضيح..و كيف يتم ذكر مثل (خرء) فى الكتاب المقدس


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*




jesus boy قال:


> سؤال فى سفر حزقيال
> 
> لم افهم الرد على هذه الشبهة فى المنتدى برجاء التوضيح..و كيف يتم ذكر مثل (خرء) فى الكتاب المقدس


 

*من فضلك حدد سؤالك الإستفهامي *

*عن ماذا تستفسر ؟*


----------



## Jesus Boy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*

*1- استفسر عن معنى الاية و كيف يأكل الانسان خثى البقر و الخرء ؟؟ فى الاية*
*2- استفسر عن لفظ خرء كيف يتم ذكره فى الكتاب المقدس*​


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*




jesus boy قال:


> *1- استفسر عن معنى الاية و كيف يأكل الانسان خثى البقر و الخرء ؟؟ فى الايه*​





jesus boy قال:


> *2- استفسر عن لفظ خرء كيف يتم ذكره فى الكتاب المقدس*​


 

*- الكتاب لم يأمر بأكله ... لكن صناعة الخبز عليه ( أي كوقود )*



حزقيال 4 : 15 ​

فَقَالَ لِي اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ جَعَلْتُ لَكَ خِثْيَ الْبَقَرِ بَدَلَ خُرْءِ الإِنْسَانِ *فَتَصْنَعُ خُبْزَكَ عَلَيْهِ*. ​

*- وكيف يتم ذكر الزنا في الكتاب ... أيهما أشد وطأة *


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*

اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ جَعَلْتُ لَكَ خِثْيَ الْبَقَرِ بَدَلَ خُرْءِ
الإِنْسَانِ فَتَصْنَعُ خُبْزَكَ عَلَيْهِ".


من الايه تفهم الرد على الشبهة
مش محتاجه شرح​ 
فى الصعيد بيعملوا من روث البهائم اقراص وبعدين ينشفوه 
فى الشمس
وبعدين يحطوه فى الفرن ويولعوا بيه الفرن عشان يخبزوا عليه
طبعا الشبهة هنا على اساس انهم *بياكلوا خرء* الانسان
بس هى العكس 
*بيخبزوا عليه* يعنى بعد ما ينشف *يولعوا بيه الفرن* 
شوفت ازاى ردها سهل جدا ​


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*




ابانووب قال:


> اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ جَعَلْتُ لَكَ خِثْيَ الْبَقَرِ بَدَلَ خُرْءِ
> الإِنْسَانِ *فَتَصْنَعُ خُبْزَكَ عَلَيْهِ*".
> 
> 
> ...


 

*شكرًا ابانووب *

*على التوضيح *


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*



fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا ابانووب *
> 
> *على التوضيح *



ربنا يباركك حبيبى​


----------



## Jesus Boy (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*

*شكراا اوى للتوضيح freddy و ابانوب*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*



jesus boy قال:


> *شكراا اوى للتوضيح freddy و ابانوب*​



ربنا يباركك حبيبى​


----------



## Jesus Boy (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*

*



- وكيف يتم ذكر الزنا في الكتاب ... أيهما أشد وطأة

أنقر للتوسيع...

بس يا فريدى ايه لازمة ذكر الكلمات ديه ؟؟ و برده الكلمات فى نشيد الانشاد
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*



jesus boy قال:


> *
> بس يا فريدى ايه لازمة ذكر الكلمات ديه ؟؟ و برده الكلمات فى نشيد الانشاد
> *​



عادل لو عايز تسال عن جاجه السؤال مش غلط لكن فيه حاجه اسمها البحث
ابحث الاول ولما مش تلاقى رد اسال
طيب ايه اللى تعرفه يا عادل عن سفر نشيد الانشاد
فاهمنى طبعا يا عادل​


----------



## Jesus Boy (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*

*انا مقرتهوش كله بس لما فتحت لقيت كلام زى شعر و غزل بس فيه كلام لقيت انه ملهوش لازمة أو ملهوش تفسير بلنسبالى *​


----------



## Jesus Boy (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3502*
*انا قريت الموضوع ده و فهمته *
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*



Jesus Boy قال:


> *انا مقرتهوش كله بس لما فتحت لقيت كلام زى شعر و غزل بس فيه كلام لقيت انه ملهوش لازمة أو ملهوش تفسير بلنسبالى *​



اتفضل راجع هذه الروابط وانت هتفهم 
تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد


رد على الشبهات في سفر نشيد الأنشاد الاصحاح 1العدد 

ما هو نشيد الانشاد؟ - منتديات الكنيسة

ولو عايز تتعلم اكتر ده لو فعلا انت مهتم بالمعرفه 
ادخل هنااااااااااااا



وليكن بركه​


----------



## Jesus Boy (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*

*شكرا للمساعدة *​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*




jesus boy قال:


> *
> بس يا فريدى ايه لازمة ذكر الكلمات ديه ؟؟ و برده الكلمات فى نشيد الانشاد
> *​



وما المشكلة من ذكرها؟


----------



## Jesus Boy (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*

*انا فهمت الموضوع خلاص ,شكرا  *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*

يا سيدى الفاضل

هذه الفترة كانت صعبة جداً فى تاريخ الشعب القديم

كانت شرورهم بلغت لذروة ، والله يحذرهم من عقاب رهيب لم يحث له مثيل : كل من يسمع به تطن أذناه

كان الله يحذرهم من أنهم إن لم يتوبوا ، فسيتعرضون لأهوال

وجعل من النبى مثالاً لهم ، بعدما وافق النبى على القيام بهذه المهمة الصعبة

ولكنه فى هذه الحالة تذلل أمام الله وإستسمحه ، لكى يعفيه من هذه النقطة فقط ، لفإستجاب له الله

لأن الله رحيم متحنن على قديسيه ، ولا يفرض عليهم خدمته إلاَّ بموافقتهم هم ، لأنه عادل وقدوس

+++ ليتك تنتبه لعظمة هذا الإله القدوس الذى يسمو فوق الدنايا ، ويكره الكذب بكل أشكاله


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2011)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
الرجاء طرح موضوعك في القسم الصحيح في المستقبل


----------



## عابد يهوه (22 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال فى سفر حزقيال*




Jesus Boy قال:


> *
> بس يا فريدى ايه لازمة ذكر الكلمات ديه ؟؟ و برده الكلمات فى نشيد الانشاد
> *​



*يا زميل مصطلح العيب ظهر بعد سقوط الانسان في الخطية واصبح بعدها العيب مصطلح تتعامل معه المجتمعات كلٌ حسب قيمه وأعرافه وتقاليده المختلفة.

فما تراه انت معيبا قد خلقه الله وقال عنه في سفر التكوين انه حسن جدا ولم يكن ادم وحواء يخجلون من شي خلقه الله ولم يظهر مصطلح العيب الا بعد السقوط في الخطية !

لا تقيس الامور بميزانك بل يميزان الله فانت لا تخجل من الله وانت عالم انه يراقبك وانت تمارس الجنس مع زوجتك وانت تقضى حاجتك وانت تستحم عاريا .. الخ !
*


----------



## يا هادى (24 مارس 2011)

*معلش يعنى ايه اللى يخلى الخبز نجس طالما انه لم يختلط ببراز؟*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

مع الأسف عقلك لزق هنا ومش عايز يتحرك 

حاول أن تفهم 

الموضوع شرور شعب الله ، فهل الله يحابيهم ويتستر على خطاياهم لأنه قالوله كلمتين ؟ طبعاً لا ، لأن الله قدوس ، فأرسل إليهم تحذيرات كثيرة ، فطنشوا ، ثم أرسل إليهم تهديداً شديداً بأنهم إن لم يتوبوا فسيجعلهم عبرة للشعوب كلها ، لكى لا يظن أحد أن الله يحابى شعبه إذا أخطأ

فكانت هذه الرسالة التحذيرية الرهيبة ، بأنه سيجعل طعامهم بهذه الحالة المزرية 

وهى رسالة تحذيرية فى كل العصور ، للعقاب الرهيب للأشرار إن لم يتوبوا


----------



## يا هادى (24 مارس 2011)

*



			وهى رسالة تحذيرية فى كل العصور ، للعقاب الرهيب للأشرار إن لم يتوبوا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى الخبز على خثى البقر لاينجس لكن الخبر على براز الانسان ينجس؟*​


----------



## esambraveheart (24 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *يعنى الخبز على خثى البقر لاينجس لكن الخبر على براز الانسان ينجس؟*


 
*ما تخترعش اقاويل من فضلك*​ 
*بخصوص التعبير " خبزهم النجس" فالمقصود من جهة المفهوم الروحي ليس الخبز بل المقصود بالنجاسة هنا هو " ثمار خطايا بني اسرائيل" فالخطية وحدها هي المنسوبة للنجاسة و هي وحدها تنجس و ليس الخبز في حد ذاته هو المقصود بالنجاسة ..فليس كل ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان بل خطايا الانسان هي وحدها التي تنجسه :*

*مت 12:34 يا اولاد الافاعي كيف تقدرون ان تتكلموا بالصالحات وانتم اشرار.فانه من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم.*
*مت 15:11 ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان.بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الانسان.*
*مت 15:17 ألا تفهمون بعد ان كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي الى الجوف ويندفع الى المخرج.*
*مت 15:18 واما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر.وذلك ينجس الانسان.*
*يع 3:10 من الفم الواحد تخرج بركة ولعنة.لا يصلح يا اخوتي ان تكون هذه الامور هكذا.*​​




*و المعني ان يجني بني اسرائيل النجاسة و مرارتها كثمرة لخطاياهم *​




*و ايضا.. و هذا من جهة المفهوم الجسدي ..فالفارق رهيب - علميا - بين مكونات براز الحيوان العشبي الذي يتغذي علي الاعشاب و بين مكونات براز الكائنات الحية اللاحمة الي تتغذي علي اللحوم و منها الانسان..فبراز الحيوان العشبي يتحول الي كتلة عشبية بعد ان يجف لانه اصلا عبارة عن الياف السليولوز التي لا تهضمها المعدة و لا الامعاء  حتي ان بعض الحيوانات اكلة العشب كالارانب تاكل برازها الذي هو ليس الا الياف سليولوزيه لم تهضم .. و عند احتراق الحطب المصنوع من براز الحيوانات اكلة العشب كوقود لا تتصاعد منه ابخرة سامه فتجعل الخبز المخبوز عليها ضارا او ساما او غير مقبول الرائحه...اما براز الانسان و الحيوانات اللاحمة فمكوناته بها مواد نيتروجينيه نتيجة عملية هضم البروتينات و منها ماده اسمها الاندول " Indol " و هي المسئولة عن الرائحة الكريهة للبراز الانساني ..و كل هذه المواد النتروجينية عند احتراقها تتحول لمواد سامه و ابخرة سامه و كريهة الرائحه من شانها جعل الخبز المخبوز علي الحطب المصنوع من البراز الادمي خبزا لا يؤكل و كريه الرائحه و قد يكون ساما ايضا*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

برضه السائل لا يبحث عما يؤدى به للخير ، بل عما يتماحك به

ألاتعلم أيها السائل ، أنه فى ظل المجاعات الرهيبة ، كانوا يأكلون البراز الذى تقرف منه 

بل إنه فى ظل الحكم الديكتاتورى الناصرى ، كان المعتقلون فى المعتقلات الصحراوية يفعلون ذلك من شدة الجوع القاتل (قرأت ذلك فى مذكرات معتقل سياسى منشور منذ زمان ولكنى لا أتذكره مع الأسف)

بل أنه فى حصار قوات عسكرية فى العصر الحديث ، كانوا يشربون بولهم ، من شدة الظمأ القاتل (وأيضاً مع الأسف وصلتنى المعلومة سماعى)

++ بل إن الكتاب المقدس ذكر حادثة أفظع من ذلك ، نتيجة الجوع القاتل ، إذ ذبحت الأم رضيعها وطبخته وأكلته

+ ونفس الأمر حدث فى حصار أورشليم حوالى 70 ميلادية وذكره المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس

++ فالمهم فى الموضوع هو الدعوة للتوبة لئلا يأتى غضب الله

فلا تكون كاليهود الذين تركوا معنى معجزة خلق المسيح عيوناً للمولود أعمى - من قطعة طين - وظلوا يجادلون ويتماحكون فى فوارغ الأمور ، حتى أهلكهم الله فى مجاعة حصار 70 ميلادية


----------



## Michael (24 مارس 2011)

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feces#Uses
*


----------



## LOGOS (24 مارس 2011)

> * لكن الخبر على براز الانسان*


*إستخرج من الكتاب المقدس انه تكلم عن " براز الانسان "..*


----------

